# Sunset Limited wreck 03/03/20?



## Howard Campe (Mar 4, 2020)

Amtrak tweet on 03/03/20 indicated there was a "vehicle incident" with the SL west of Houston (near Lissie, TX). I couldn't find any information on the incident. The result was passengers were bussed east to Houston and onto New Orleans. Train will originate in San Antonio tonight. Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 4, 2020)

Howard Campe said:


> Amtrak tweet on 03/03/20 indicated there was a "vehicle incident" with the SL west of Houston (near Lissie, TX). I couldn't find any information on the incident. The result was passengers were bussed east to Houston and onto New Orleans. Train will originate in San Antonio tonight. Does anyone know what happened?


#2s Lead Engine derailed and was damaged too badly to continue.

So buses were ordered as you said, and after several hours delay,carried the East bound Passengers to their Stops in Beaumont and Louisiana.

The Consist was returned to Houston, then deadheaded to San Antonio as you said. Not sure what happened to the damaged P-42?


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 5, 2020)

Just my personal opinion, but I don't consider a grade crossing strike a "train wreck" unless it results in a derailment. A train wreck to me is a derailment, a train to train collision, or something similar.


----------

